

Startup lesson from failure  - maheshs
http://www.swaroopch.com/blog/leaving-ionlab/

======
dennykmiu
Very nice article from a first-time entrepreneur.

My experience is that most first-time entrepreneurs confuse action with
activity, one is a vector and one is a scalar. If we start with a technical
solution and then look for a problem, we are a scalar looking to become a
vector. If we focus on a problem and a set of customers who are willing to pay
for a solution (any solution), we start with a definite direction and will
succeed when we can get enough wood behind that arrow.

Unfortunately, it is too easy to keep yourself intellectually occupied with
scalar activities. I should know, I have spend way too many years being a pure
technologist looking for a problem.

In retrospect, wealth creation is a vectorial activity.

Good luck everyone.

